# Horizontal band saw helper



## Charles scozzari (May 20, 2022)

Hello, just would like to share what I use on my 6/12 Famco band saw when cutting a piece that is shorter then half the vise width. this will work on different size band saws. By adjusting the bolts to the size you need to span in the coupling nuts you can match the size of the part to securely hold it, just lay them on the bed. I keep an assortment of bolts on hand to make any distance. The nuts I use are 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, and 5/8"(not shown). Sorry for the poor quality of the pictures. Thanks for looking.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 20, 2022)

That definitely does the job. I've also used a pair of the three sided hold down stands in conjunction with different pieces of scrap to get there.  Cheers, Mike


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 20, 2022)

I'm sure others use this set up, I hope it gets to the guys who haven't seen it.    Thank's very much for the like.       Charlie.


----------



## francist (May 20, 2022)

I use various sizes of machinist jacks in the same manner but not everyone has those. The coupler nuts are a great solution for very low cost and are readily available.

-frank


----------



## mmcmdl (May 20, 2022)

They work great in a pinch Charles .   I sometimes use the milling machine stepped heel blocks for the same thing . Both get the job done and that's what matters .


----------



## FOMOGO (May 20, 2022)

Just occurred to me that you could just drill and tap the movable jaw for say a 1/2" by 10" bolt with a lock nut on the back side, and you would be good to go without having any loose parts needed. Mike


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 20, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> They work great in a pinch Charles .   I sometimes use the milling machine stepped heel blocks for the same thing . Both get the job done and that's what matters .


I like that solution a lot, great idea.


----------



## keeena (May 20, 2022)

It is a great universal solution. I've never seen someone mention it since I've been here, so thumbs for the PSA.


----------



## 7milesup (May 20, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Just occurred to me that you could just drill and tap the movable jaw for say a 1/2" by 10" bolt with a lock nut on the back side, and you would be good to go without having any loose parts needed. Mike


That is exactly what I did.  I have had my bandsaw configured like that for a number of years.  It is one of those things that I never thought of sharing because it just seemed so basic.


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 21, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Just occurred to me that you could just drill and tap the movable jaw for say a 1/2" by 10" bolt with a lock nut on the back side, and you would be good to go without having any loose parts needed. Mike


This is what I did, but after realizing how long it took to adjust the position, I made a quick-nut for it. Flip the lever and it releases.


----------



## benmychree (May 21, 2022)

What ever works is good!


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 21, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Just occurred to me that you could just drill and tap the movable jaw for say a 1/2" by 10" bolt with a lock nut on the back side, and you would be good to go without having any loose parts needed. Mike


Another great solution for making the work easier, and maybe saving an expensive saw blade.  Thank's.


MrWhoopee said:


> This is what I did, but after realizing how long it took to adjust the position, I made a quick-nut for it. Flip the lever and it releases.
> 
> View attachment 407509


I really like what you came up with here because your not relying on the corner of the original jaw casting, plus increasing it's width. Nice work.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 21, 2022)

Nice setup MrWhooppee. Refinement of ideas is what it's all about. Look at something long enough and the old brain kicks in, and shortly after you implement it, you, or someone else will come up with a better widgit. Mike


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 21, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Nice setup MrWhooppee. Refinement of ideas is what it's all about. Look at something long enough and the old brain kicks in, and shortly after you implement it, you, or someone else will come up with a better widgit. Mike


Thats what it's all about. We all prosper from this site and that's the reason we are here. There's a lot of very knowledgeable members here who know there stuff.    Charlie


----------



## mksj (May 21, 2022)

Same general idea, I added sliding vise jaw extensions that can be extended to the edge of the blade for holding very short stock. I turned the head on a long threaded SS bolt  that threads into the plate that keeps the jaws parallel when holding short stock. The stop system is articulated and has friction washers so it offers the ability to be adjusted for a wide range of odd material. I use to use flood coolant so also improved that system and added splash guards, but these days I use use less frequently and just run it dry for the most part. I relocated the run controls and switched to low voltage run controls with contactors for the saw/coolant motors. I find having a metal bandsaw of any size/type is indispensable for doing any kind of metalwork, huge time saver, and no way I could cut large diameter stock/block metal by hand.


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 21, 2022)

mksj said:


> Same general idea, I added sliding vise jaw extensions that can be extended to the edge of the blade for holding very short stock. I turned the head on a long threaded SS bolt  that threads into the plate that keeps the jaws parallel when holding short stock. The stop system is articulated and has friction washers so it offers the ability to be adjusted for a wide range of odd material. I use to use flood coolant so also improved that system and added splash guards, but these days I use use less frequently and just run it dry for the most part. I relocated the run controls and switched to low voltage run controls with contactors for the saw/coolant motors. I find having a metal bandsaw of any size/type is indispensable for doing any kind of metalwork, huge time saver, and no way I could cut large diameter stock/block metal by hand.
> View attachment 407570
> 
> View attachment 407572
> View attachment 407573


Hi, very nice machine with an excellent, useful mod. and beautiful work. I can't agree with you more with the usefulness of having one in the shop. If for nothing else you get true 90 degree cuts. I would be lost without it. I also have Milwaukee portable band saws that are a life saver. I use them to rough cut long random cut steel and shafting stock then finish cut them inside with the band saw. Again, very nice mod's, and work.   Charlie.


----------



## BGHansen (May 21, 2022)

Don't have pictures of it, but I've used a drill press vise in my HF 7 x 12 to hold short stuff.  Got the idea off this forum from someone who uses a machinists' vise.

Bruce


----------



## Winegrower (May 21, 2022)

I built a pallet that is held well by the saw vise and the pallet has adjustable clamps on it, so small parts a few inches long are pretty easy to hold and cut.


----------



## 7milesup (May 21, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> This is what I did, but after realizing how long it took to adjust the position, I made a quick-nut for it. Flip the lever and it releases.
> 
> View attachment 407509


So, how does that work?  I'm interested.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 21, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> This is what I did, but after realizing how long it took to adjust the position, I made a quick-nut for it. Flip the lever and it releases.
> 
> View attachment 407509



same here





works very well and is quick to adjust


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 21, 2022)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> same here
> View attachment 407606
> 
> View attachment 407607
> ...


Nice job, sure beats looking around for the right spacers. Charlie


----------



## 7milesup (May 21, 2022)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> same here
> View attachment 407606
> 
> View attachment 407607
> ...


Probably a stupid question but how does that stay nut closed?  Is there a lock or just by closing at the hinge point it stays closed on its own?


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 21, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> Nice job, sure beats looking around for the right spacers. Charlie


thanks Charlie, that's one of the most useful tools in my shop and those vise jaw mods made it so much easier to use


7milesup said:


> Probably a stupid question but how does that stay nut closed?  Is there a lock or just by closing at the hinge point it stays closed on its own?


Not stupid at all - you could probably just use the force of the screw on the threads, but I added some rare earth magnets to both sides. It clicks closed firmly but it's easy to open. I think I made it by drill and tapping a solid piece and then cutting it down the middle, but it was some time ago now .


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 22, 2022)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> thanks Charlie, that's one of the most useful tools in my shop and those vise jaw mods made it so much easier to use
> 
> Not stupid at all - you could probably just use the force of the screw on the threads, but I added some rare earth magnets to both sides. It clicks closed firmly but it's easy to open. I think I made it by drill and tapping a solid piece and then cutting it down the middle, but it was some time ago now .


I have a 1940s/50s Craftsman bench top band saw that uses a half nut on the threaded feed screw on the vise. it allows you to loosen the screw and slide it out of the way, it's a great feature. When I bought in the 70s I thought the casting was broken. The thread was one which was flat  on the pressure side, But not acme style. When I go to my sons I'll post a picture of it. Craftsman sold some really nice machines for the home shop back then, all American made with beautiful castings.     Thanks,  Charlie


----------



## Larry42 (May 22, 2022)

The half nut seems like a good idea. I put a knurled knob on mine, no lock nut needed since I rarely do multiples. I've just got an old 4X6 bandsaw that I don't use unless my cold saw won't go big enough. Massive pneumatic vice on the cold saw that doesn't require spacers.


----------

